# EnOcean Gateway über RS485 Klemme (Wago)



## MrCrank (21 November 2013)

Tach zusammen,

ich benötige einmal eure Hilfe (glaube ich bin nicht weit weg vom Ziel) :roll:

Hardware:
- Wago   750 884
- RS 485 750 652
- EnOcean Gateway Thermokon SRC65 RS485EVC

Problem:
Also ich möchte Temperaturwerte über das EnOcean Gateway empfangen. Ich habe dafür die 
EnOcean 5 lib eingebunden und mich auf die Fb´s gestürzt. Sowohl das Gateway als auch die 
Sensorik ist dort existent und somit nichts besonderes. 
Das Gateway ist wie folgt verdrahtet: A=D3  B=D2
Sobald ich jetzt jedoch versuche via learn Button die ID eines Sensors zu empfangen, springt 
die LED C auf rot. Laut Unterlagen (* Signalübertragung RxD vorhanden, aber einige empfangene Zeichen sind fehlerhaft. Parität, Datenrahmen oder Überlauffehler ist 
aufgetreten*) 

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen ? 

Gruß und besten Dank
MrCrank


----------



## MrCrank (21 November 2013)

Update:
Den Fehler für die LED hab ich nun gefunden, lag am Endwiderstand :roll: Denn noch bekomme ich keine Messwerte. 
Bei typEnocean werden nur ??? ausgegeben und bei der Thermokon Visu lassen sich keine Sensoren anmelden.


----------



## egro (21 November 2013)

Wie es mit der RS485-Klemme funktioniert, weiss ich leider nicht.

Wago hat eine eigene EnOcean-Klemme (750-642). Mit der funktioniert alles super.

Hast du den Kommunikationsbaustein drin?

Edit: FBEnoceanReceive heisst das Teil.
Links die Klemmennummer (1, wenn's die erste Serielle ist) und rechts eine Variabel vom Typ typEnocean.


----------



## MrCrank (25 November 2013)

Sorry das ich mich erst jetzt wieder melde. Ich hatte ein paar Stunden später alles zum Laufen bekommen  Danke trotzdem.
Die Verbindung hatte nich geklappt weil ich die Halbduplex Brücken an der RS 485 vergessen hatte. Sollte jemand dazu fragen haben 
bitte via PM kontaktieren  

Gruß MrCrank


----------

